# Looking for Fireplace Suggestions and Ideas



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello,

We are looking to fully renovate our condo and one of the items of focus is the fireplace. The condo was originally built in the 80s and the fireplace is currently a wood burning fireplace, and has a gas igniter to start the wood, fire logs, etc placed inside the chimney. Part of the renovation will also be to replace all of the carpet with vinyl or laminate and then fully repaint.

We would be looking to convert from a wood burning fireplace to natural gas burning fireplace and to make the fireplace the focal point of the room. We are looking for suggestions and ideas on going about this. This might be a matter of having a fireplace company come out a look at the existing setup and see what they have to say. Maybe a fireplace insert (maybe that is what the fireplace company will offer)?

Once the actual fireplace / chimney portion has been taken care of, the next step might be to remove the brick and build the wall flush with the fireplace and then doing tile or some kind of stone from the floor all the way to the ceiling.

Any suggestions and idea are greatly appreciated based on the attached pictures.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The cosmetics are something I can't help with, so that will be up to you. But, I'm an energy consultant and although gas is usually reasonable choosing an insert that uses sealed combustion is a win all the way around.

Is that chimney used for anything else, single flue or more?
You have gas for the igniter but be sure it can deliver the needs gas for a fireplace.
Choosing a sealed combustion unit that burns outside air eliminated any conflict with other appliances.
Do not go with an unvented fireplace !!! No matter what they might say.


Bud


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> The cosmetics are something I can't help with, so that will be up to you. But, I'm an energy consultant and although gas is usually reasonable choosing an insert that uses sealed combustion is a win all the way around.
> 
> Is that chimney used for anything else, single flue or more?
> You have gas for the igniter but be sure it can deliver the needs gas for a fireplace.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.... as far as the details about the chimney / flue etc, unfortunately I really don't know. All I know if that in the 14 years that I have owned my place, I have used the fireplace maybe two times. I do know that I definitely want some sort of gas burning burning fireplace, but I don't know what the options are. Realistically, I'm not sure how much I would use a gas burning fireplace, but it would definitely be more that 2 times in 14 years


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Get some prices but a basic insert with a chimney liner will be a couple of grand and add some more to that for the renovation you described for just the surround. For something you rarely will use that might be too much.

For resale a good insert should break even, but not recover more than you invest.

in an area where power failures need a back up for winter heat an insert can help.

Check prices and keep track of all of the steps they suggest. 

What is your primary source of heat, gas, oil, electric. If gas is it a sealed combustion system, usually it will have pvc exhaust pipes as opposed to being vented into a chimney. If it vents into the chimney then you need to determine whether there is a conflict of adding a smaller insert lining for the fireplace.

A common question you need to ask yourself is, how long will you live there?

Bud


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Get some prices but a basic insert with a chimney liner will be a couple of grand and add some more to that for the renovation you described for just the surround. For something you rarely will use that might be too much.
> 
> For resale a good insert should break even, but not recover more than you invest.
> 
> ...


Thank again for the great info (pricing)...... Since I'm in the south, I won't be using it for a source of heat, but rather ambiance. On that note, the primary source of heat in my condo is gas.

I have owned my condo for 14 years, but has been used as a rental for the last 8 years or so. I plan to move back into it for a couple of years (maybe less), so I want to modernize it and make it feel 'homey', and then rent it out again after the couple of years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lower BTU fireplaces are not that expensive and with that big opening you can close it down to fit most anything you find. 

https://www.thespruce.com/best-gas-fireplace-inserts-4169551


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You mention that it is a condo. You might want to check with the Board regarding what changes you can make and who does it. An insert with a chimney liner might not be a huge issue but running a gas line might be, it might depend on the condo agreement.


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

lenaitch said:


> You mention that it is a condo. You might want to check with the Board regarding what changes you can make and who does it. An insert with a chimney liner might not be a huge issue but running a gas line might be, it might depend on the condo agreement.


Thanks for the reply.... I do know that I need board approval for other renovations (e.g. new flooring), so I'm sure I need some kind of approval for the fireplace. I also plan to permit my renovation with the city as well.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you certained that Natural Gas is available in your area AND in the Condo Complex?


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

ChuckTin said:


> Have you certained that Natural Gas is available in your area AND in the Condo Complex?


Thanks for this... as mentioned in my original post, there is already gas to the existing fireplace which is used to ignite any firewood that is placed inside the fireplace.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

gil_happy said:


> Thanks for this... as mentioned in my original post, there is already gas to the existing fireplace which is used to ignite any firewood that is placed inside the fireplace.


Part of the question Chuck is asking deals with the volume of gas available. When gas lines were installed they designed the size of the pipes to deliver the expected amount needed. Changing from a gas igniter to a fully fired fireplace could require more volume. Not my field but something you should expect to answer.

Bud


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Part of the question Chuck is asking deals with the volume of gas available. When gas lines were installed they designed the size of the pipes to deliver the expected amount needed. Changing from a gas igniter to a fully fired fireplace could require more volume. Not my field but something you should expect to answer.
> 
> Bud


Ah, makes sense... thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

There are a wide variety of styles for fireplace inserts. You will need both the gas and an outlet in the fireplace for the insert (which can be controlled with a hand held remote). There are very modern designs and ones that are more Craftsman oriented and all will have wire mesh in the glass with is now required. 

I would make sure you have the approval of the association before starting work to avoid any problems.
Use a local fireplace insert store that manages the installation. This will probably include having a metal pipe extend from the insert to the roof which would be a problem if other units share the chimney. 

Budget about $5,000 for the project.


----------

